# Adjustable Avet



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well lots of talk about making an adjustab;e mag for an avet. I got bored and figured I'd give it a shot. I had permanent mags in her for the last few months and really wanted to make it adjustable. Well today I finnaly grew the pair to drill a hole in the side of it and mag it proper.



Here's the pics. Gonna take it to the field tomorrow to try it out.



Before....Sitting next to the parts 












Old mag setting. One 3/8 x 1/10 Rare earth and a 1/4 x 1/10 RE












After


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

damn bro, nice work.


hope that avet does good for you.



niice setup 





Jesse


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Question*

How much clearance does the Avet have between the spool and the inside of the endplate? The reason I'm asking is that in my experience I've had limited success if the clearance is small. This is due, I think, to the limited travel of the magnet. Best of luck on this venture. Let us know how it works and shoot some more photos.

Bill


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

very limited in the sx, which is what I have. I knobby magged my sx and it came out great. Have enough adjustment from too fast to too slow. The other models have more room between spool and end plate.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Without a micromiter I would say about 5/16". Plenty of room.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Gill*

We need to see that bad boy on grass!!!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

My old tyle SX only had 3/16" clearance ,never measured my newer model . It may have more ? Outside of tournament casting you really don't need much adjustment as a small movement of the magnet away from the spool has a large breaking effect . Gilly nice job . If you are looking for a smaller knob both Radio shack and McMaster Carr have some . 
From what I hear , Avet is working on a prototype factory magged reel .


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Connman said:


> My old tyle SX only had 3/16" clearance ,never measured my newer model . It may have more ? Outside of tournament casting you really don't need much adjustment as a small movement of the magnet away from the spool has a large breaking effect . Gilly nice job . If you are looking for a smaller knob both Radio shack and McMaster Carr have some .
> From what I hear , Avet is working on a prototype factory magged reel .


Thanks Conn. Lowes had smaller knobs I just went with the bigger one to try it out and make sure I could put a good visable mark on it while testing it out. I will probably going to pick up the smallest one this weekend. switching out the knob is the easy part. Drilling the hole in a perfectly good reel was the hard part.


----------

